# How do you use your iPad?



## JohnG (Apr 2, 2015)

Hi all,

I have an iPad but I don't use it. What are you all using your iPad for in the studio? I see a lot of people using it for...something. Hoping for suggestions.

I use Digital Performer on a Mac as my main daw, and I have a little Akai keyboard already for keyswitches, so that's covered.

Thanks!


----------



## pkm (Apr 2, 2015)

TouchOSC for key switches and the more obscure key commands.


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Apr 2, 2015)

I use a touchscreen mostly for different midi editing commands. I tried using is for midi CC's but prefer using my BCF2000 faders. You can google HZ's touchscreen to get an idea of the sorts of commands he has on his touchscreen.


----------



## Saxer (Apr 2, 2015)

at the moment it's controlling ableton live for a live-chillout-project using the touchable app.


----------



## lachrimae (Apr 2, 2015)

I found that I don't like having to switch templates within Lemur/TouchOSC etc, so I tend to have the following apps open (switching as needed):
- Music streaming service of some kind (I stream from iPad instead of on my DAW pc) which goes through my fireface UFX and room EQ software so I hear the "corrected" room eq with all music that I listen to.
- Lemur: Dedicated to Binder, a Reaper controller template
- TouchOSC: Dedicated to TotalMix FX controller for my RME UFX
- iStroboSoft: Good tuner for various acoustic instruments
- Touchable: For the somewhat rare occasion that I use Ableton Live
- Cubase IC Pro DAW controller (I switch between Reaper & Cubase but generally prefer Reaper)

I also use:
- SPLnFFT to measure loudness levels when setting up my room (85dB from monitors, etc)


In reality, it's mostly used for music streaming.. I've tried to get used to relying on iPad as a control surface but it's just faster for me to use mouse/kbd, in addition to a Midi CC controller (Ableton Push & Korg NanoKontrol)


----------



## NYC Composer (Apr 2, 2015)

I remotely record my vocals and acoustic guitars in a booth 20 feet from my control room using DAW Remote, and sometimes use DR as a tansport while I sit on the couch in the control room. I write and print out lyrics using Pages, and use Rhymezone when I'm stuck for rhymes. I tune my guitars via Cleartune. I sometimes use my iPad as a Facetime camera as there is no sightline to my remote booth.

Then there's the porn.


----------



## Stephen Rees (Apr 2, 2015)

I play Carcassonne during work breaks.

Or more accurately I work during Carcassonne breaks.


----------



## synthpunk (Apr 2, 2015)

If you limit it to a few things it does well I think it's a very good tool.

Apple Logic Remote
Lemur (slowly but surely)
Animoog
Omnisphere TR
Korg Gadget
Borderlands


----------



## holywilly (Apr 2, 2015)

I use MIDI Touch app for CC fader, very responsive and productive.


----------



## Andrew Goodwin (Apr 2, 2015)

I use it to trigger macros. I hate having to remember ohh that's Shift +option +left click+stand on your head. 1 key press or button press and I'm happy!


----------



## Andrew Goodwin (Apr 2, 2015)

It's handy for things like this:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ipQPqixR5lA


----------



## ulrik (Apr 2, 2015)

I use it for controlling almost all my sample libraries in Kontakt via Lemur, and for all my sheet music when playing the piano, and Carcassonne of course


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Apr 2, 2015)

Blowfinger!

(Breath and wind controller app, which also has useful functions like keyswitching and drum pads. Why would I be mentioning that here? Do I have no shame?)

Other than that, I use it for reading. I used to take it traveling in place of a heavy laptop for email and internet, but now I have an iPhone 6 Plus so I don't even need it for that anymore.


----------



## Øivind (Apr 2, 2015)

i use Lemur on my tablet for lots of stuffs in Cubase 8, show/hide specific tracks/folders/instruments groups, 
mixer/transport, different CCs for vibrato/expression/modwheel, fixed lengths/make legato, show used controllers,
show/hide automation, snap on/off, metronome on/off, record, precount on/off, record.

And I am planning to see if i can add some NI Maschine controls to Lemur later on.


----------



## CDNmusic (Apr 2, 2015)

I use it to control almost everything on Cubase with Arts|Unmuted qb v2.5

http://www.artsunmuted.com/qb/qb.html

It cut down the need to use the PC keyboard and mouse by 80%. 

I'm amazed at the power of that app.


----------



## bryla (Apr 2, 2015)

As a gigging musician I would just add forScore!

Organizes PDF setlists and you have the ability to make all kind of notes and corrections.


----------



## JohnG (Apr 2, 2015)

really fascinating to see all these uses -- thanks everyone


----------



## dcoscina (Apr 2, 2015)

I compose on it using Notion for iPad or Beathawk from UVI which is great for getting ideas down and then exporting the stems into DP8 to develop more.


----------



## Dr.Quest (Apr 2, 2015)

With Lemur and Composer Tools for instrument cc control as well as chord exploration using reCorder.


----------



## trumpoz (Apr 2, 2015)

John - if you are interested - here is a video of Tim Davies (Hollywood orchestrator and conductor) going through his iPad setup. It focuses on using it with Finale, but he also has a stack of shortcuts setup for DP as well.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=amLtf1AtRx4

I'm on Android and have done a similar thing on PC where some 16 keystrokes are now controlled by one little button. A big time saver. 

At some stage I will make a page for shortcuts for Cubase but I haven't had the time to sit and figure out what I want for it.


----------



## JohnG (Apr 3, 2015)

that is very helpful, trumpoz, as I use DP and Finale most of the time. Thank you!


----------



## gsilbers (Apr 3, 2015)

JohnG @ Thu Apr 02 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have an iPad but I don't use it. What are you all using your iPad for in the studio? I see a lot of people using it for...something. Hoping for suggestions.
> 
> ...



sling tv :mrgreen:


----------



## Matthijs van Wissen (Apr 3, 2015)

I use it for operating Cubase commands with Metagrid (from Artsunmuted), and I am very happy with it. Lots of different commands, you can set up which ones you want on 5 different subpages. I hardly use my mouse anymore. You need Lemur though to be able to use metagrid.


----------



## stonzthro (Apr 3, 2015)

That Tim Davies video is really great - thanks for sharing that. I could actually start to enjoy Finale again were I to set it up like that.


----------



## JohnG (Apr 3, 2015)

stonzthro @ 3rd April 2015 said:


> That Tim Davies video is really great - thanks for sharing that. I could actually start to enjoy Finale again were I to set it up like that.



yeah -- shouldn't take more than a month to get it working that way...


----------



## rJames (Apr 3, 2015)

aesthete @ Thu Apr 02 said:


> If you limit it to a few things it does well I think it's a very good tool.
> 
> Apple Logic Remote



What is this?


----------



## mc_deli (Apr 3, 2015)

At last got the iPad to iOS 8 and got Logic Remote.. OMFG.. marvellous


----------



## synthpunk (Apr 3, 2015)

https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/logic-r ... 94624?mt=8



rJames @ Fri Apr 03 said:


> aesthete @ Thu Apr 02 said:
> 
> 
> > If you limit it to a few things it does well I think it's a very good tool.
> ...


----------



## trumpoz (Apr 3, 2015)

JohnG @ Sat Apr 04 said:


> stonzthro @ 3rd April 2015 said:
> 
> 
> > That Tim Davies video is really great - thanks for sharing that. I could actually start to enjoy Finale again were I to set it up like that.
> ...



I made my sibelius controller in a couple of days using touch OSC including having to setup another piece of software as a bridge as sibelius does respond to OSC. Ive been in contact with Tim over email before - im sure he'd be happy to answer questions on finale/DP if he has the time.

If anyone would like a copy of my Sibelius controller I'd be happy to share.


----------



## rJames (Apr 3, 2015)

I've gotten as far as

*Choose the Mac you want to connect to.*
But I don't get any "alert"

*An alert appears in the host application, asking you to accept the connection.*

Click Allow to confirm and establish the connection.

Can anyone help me with this?



rJames @ Fri Apr 03 said:


> aesthete @ Thu Apr 02 said:
> 
> 
> > If you limit it to a few things it does well I think it's a very good tool.
> ...


[/quote]


----------



## synthpunk (Apr 3, 2015)

make sure both Logic X and Yosemite are both updated to current versions.
Make sure you have wifi.



rJames @ Fri Apr 03 said:


> I've gotten as far as
> 
> *Choose the Mac you want to connect to.*
> But I don't get any "alert"
> ...


[/quote]


----------



## JohnG (Apr 3, 2015)

so primarily, it's used to play Carcassonne, but can also be used for ancillary musical things?


----------



## LaurensGoedhart (Apr 3, 2015)

I use forScore for the playing gigs, and Actions for iPad in the studio. I tried using TouchOSC and other remotes (still do sometimes, trying to set up a nice template), but I love the speed and simplicity of Actions. You can assign any keyboard shortcut to a button on your iPad screen, per app. So if you have Logic, Sibelius and Pro Tools open, it switches automatically per app when you do. With an in-app purchase you can also add macros of keyboard shortcuts, but I've yet to try that out.


----------



## Martin K (Apr 4, 2015)

I have a db measure app (dbUltraPro) running on my iPad when I'm working to make sure I'm on a consistent monitoring level.

I've experimented with TouchOSC and Cubase iC Pro, but so far I've found it faster to just use keyboard shortcuts and the knobs and faders on my midi keyboard.

best,
Martin


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Apr 4, 2015)

Does anyone know what HZ uses an iPad in his studio for? It appears to be running TouchOSC or something similar but he has his big touchscreen right beside it so I'm curious to know why he's also using an iPad as well.


----------



## Pietro (Apr 4, 2015)

Could anyone please point me to something that could simply work as a CC1 and CC11 controller on iPad? Either by sliders or on an X/Y axis? I would like it to be big enough so I don't have to look at iPad when playing. I like customizability, but an easy start would be nice. Everything looks like it has 100 little buttons on the screen with substitution for keycommands, which I don't see myself using or 16 faders, which I will definitely not use at all.

Thanks,
- Piotr


----------



## vicontrolu (Apr 4, 2015)

Hey guys, i have another question regarding ipad apps: is there anything that allows you to send macros (chain of keycommands) from the ipad to the PC? So you press a button on the ipad and the PC recives sequentially: c - tab - CTRL+C - tab - CTRL+V - ENTER

There are apps for PC that do this but it wolud be really cool if you could customize the ipads with your own buttons, and label and color them, etc


----------



## sleepy hollow (Apr 4, 2015)

Pietro @ Sat 04 Apr said:


> Could anyone please point me to something that could simply work as a CC1 and CC11 controller on iPad? Either by sliders or on an X/Y axis?


I think this can be done via TouchOSC. I've never used it, so I'm not 100% sure, but it looks like you customize your own X/Y-Pad with their editor software.

http://hexler.net/docs/touchosc-editor
http://hexler.net/docs/touchosc-editor-controls-edit


----------



## Ozymandias (Apr 4, 2015)

vicontrolu @ Sat Apr 04 said:


> Hey guys, i have another question regarding ipad apps: is there anything that allows you to send macros (chain of keycommands) from the ipad to the PC? So you press a button on the ipad and the PC recives sequentially: c - tab - CTRL+C - tab - CTRL+V - ENTER
> 
> There are apps for PC that do this but it wolud be really cool if you could customize the ipads with your own buttons, and label and color them, etc



You can do the above with Lemur, plus mouse control, although chaining commands requires quite a bit of scripting.

You can also send keystrokes with TouchOSC (plus modifiers: Ctrl/Shift/Alt/Cmd), but I don't think you can chain commands like in your example.


----------



## Pablocrespo (Apr 4, 2015)

I am sending visualization macros in cubase. I can hide show folders, add a folder with instruments to the one being showed, etc.

I got the idea from another post in the forum. For macro use with lemur, you have to build your macro in cubase and the assign it to a button in lemur with generic remote.

I have a (never end customizing) composing, mixing template in lemur....its incredible!

And I typed this post with my ipad


----------



## hazza (Apr 9, 2015)

vicontrolu @ Sat Apr 04 said:


> Hey guys, i have another question regarding ipad apps: is there anything that allows you to send macros (chain of keycommands) from the ipad to the PC? So you press a button on the ipad and the PC recives sequentially: c - tab - CTRL+C - tab - CTRL+V - ENTER
> 
> There are apps for PC that do this but it wolud be really cool if you could customize the ipads with your own buttons, and label and color them, etc



You can use Quickeys to generate sequential key presses. You could trigger them using the Quickeys iPad app, or if you want buttons incorporated into your MIDI controller environment (TouchOSC etc) you can get it to respond to MIDI commands.

http://startly.com/products/quickeys/mac/4/


----------



## vicontrolu (Apr 9, 2015)

Sorry PC user here.

I´ve managed do send a string of key presses with other PC programs but looks like Cubase 8 (also Ableton Live) dont get the cursor moves, unless you physycally press the key. Its weird though, cause if i just use the macro on the notepad i can clearly see the cursor moving. ANyone else faced this issue?


----------



## mc_deli (Apr 10, 2015)

rJames @ Sat Apr 04 said:


> I've gotten as far as
> 
> *Choose the Mac you want to connect to.*
> But I don't get any "alert"
> ...


[/quote]

https://support.apple.com/en-us/HT203968
i had this and you should follow this link aout trashing the prefs. Worked for me.


----------



## mc_deli (Apr 10, 2015)

lachrimae @ Thu Apr 02 said:


> I found that I don't like having to switch templates within Lemur/TouchOSC etc, so I tend to have the following apps open (switching as needed):
> - Music streaming service of some kind (I stream from iPad instead of on my DAW pc) which goes through my fireface UFX and room EQ software so I hear the "corrected" room eq with all music that I listen to.
> - Lemur: Dedicated to Binder, a Reaper controller template
> - TouchOSC: Dedicated to TotalMix FX controller for my RME UFX
> ...



Please tell more about you TotalMix remote set up, thanks... What functions, why?

Edit: i use an ipad for typing badly with missing leters


----------



## holywilly (Apr 10, 2015)

Pietro @ Sat Apr 04 said:


> Could anyone please point me to something that could simply work as a CC1 and CC11 controller on iPad? Either by sliders or on an X/Y axis? I would like it to be big enough so I don't have to look at iPad when playing. I like customizability, but an easy start would be nice. Everything looks like it has 100 little buttons on the screen with substitution for keycommands, which I don't see myself using or 16 faders, which I will definitely not use at all.
> 
> Thanks,
> - Piotr



I strongly recommend to check out an APP called "MIDI Touch" from the app store.
I have been using this app to control all the CC's for years and it works flawlessly. I connected to WIFI and the latency is minimal.

here is the link of the app: http://iosmidi.com/

it's fully customized of your liking.


----------



## vudoo (Apr 11, 2015)

holywilly @ Fri Apr 10 said:


> Pietro @ Sat Apr 04 said:
> 
> 
> > Could anyone please point me to something that could simply work as a CC1 and CC11 controller on iPad? Either by sliders or on an X/Y axis? I would like it to be big enough so I don't have to look at iPad when playing. I like customizability, but an easy start would be nice. Everything looks like it has 100 little buttons on the screen with substitution for keycommands, which I don't see myself using or 16 faders, which I will definitely not use at all.
> ...



Following your recommendation i just got Midi Touch, is there a tutorial or instruction on how to set it up with Cubase 8 ?? Thx


----------



## vudoo (Apr 11, 2015)

never mind i figure it out. Thx


----------



## dgburns (Jun 1, 2015)

Pablocrespo @ Sat Apr 04 said:


> I am sending visualization macros in cubase. I can hide show folders, add a folder with instruments to the one being showed, etc.
> 
> I got the idea from another post in the forum. For macro use with lemur, you have to build your macro in cubase and the assign it to a button in lemur with generic remote.
> 
> ...



I'm doing this as well.But I've run into a snag.I can create a macro with multiple commands that execute project logical presets I created,and when I assign a key command to this macro,it works as expected.It does not work as expected when I assign the macro by way of a generic remote.I assign the macro to a key on ,get the macro to respond,but it appears only the last command is run,the others inside the macro do not.So the key command for the macro tells me the macro runs as expected but assinging it to a generic remote by way of note on message does not.(from ipad using lemur,not that it matters,i think)

While I can simply assign the project logical preset to run from within the generic remote with a note on message and it works fine,I was hoping to be able to group show/hide sets of tracks in one go,such as all strings,or maybe strings and piano reduction track,or say woods and brass.As I've set up presets for many tracks ,this would prove useful,but there is something I'm not understanding it seems.
any insight welcome


----------



## tmm (Jun 1, 2015)

I'm not at my workstation as often as I'd like to be, so I end up using my iPad to sketch out ideas a lot. Beathawk has been my tool of choice for the last couple months (no, not writing beats with it), as it's very straightforward and easy to use. You can get 16 tracks running together, arranged in patterns, so it's very easy to lay out sections of the song, rearrange them, etc. Then when you're done, it has the most streamlined MIDI export I've seen to-date, plus an audio export if you need a reference when importing to your DAW. I probably get 90% of my work done on the iPad, then the other 10% in the DAW, picking instruments, fine-tuning the composition, etc.

I also built a custom TouchOSC interface for myself so that I can easily play across 8 octaves with 1 hand in 1 position  I'm a long time guitarist by trade, so my left hand is significantly more dexterous at note selection / playing than my right. My right hand controls all the CCs at the top. That, plus the MusicIO app, gives me the most flexible MIDI controller I could ever ask for, and it's always with me anyway.


----------



## Mofi (Nov 21, 2015)

Can anyone tell me a good working connection between an iPad with lightning cable and an PC running Win 7 and Cubase 8? Either wifi or via midi? I just can't find a simple way?! Thanks !


----------



## synthetic (Nov 21, 2015)

Mofi said:


> Can anyone tell me a good working connection between an iPad with lightning cable and an PC running Win 7 and Cubase 8? Either wifi or via midi? I just can't find a simple way?!



I'm using an iConnectMIDI2 between my iPad and Mac. The iPad runs Lemur and that's all.


----------



## Mofi (Nov 21, 2015)

Yes, I've seen tons for Mac but can't find any for PC. Thanks anyway!


----------



## holywilly (Nov 22, 2015)

I'm using midimux app for wired connection for lemur instead of wifi, it works perfectly and I found it's more responsive than wifi.

I'm using lemur as DAW command control and miditouch app as CC controller. 

Lemur on iPad Air 2, and MIDItouch on iPad mini 2, all connected with cable.


----------



## Jaap (Nov 22, 2015)

I am using loopMIDI (http://www.tobias-erichsen.de/software/loopmidi.html) for my win7 PC and Cubase 8 to connect with Ipad1 and Lemur via Wifi and it works like a charm. Very responsive and doesn't feel sloppy or delayed.
Also using Lemur for DAW command, keyswitching and cc control


----------



## dgburns (Nov 22, 2015)

holywilly said:


> I'm using midimux app for wired connection for lemur instead of wifi, it works perfectly and I found it's more responsive than wifi.
> 
> I'm using lemur as DAW command control and miditouch app as CC controller.
> 
> Lemur on iPad Air 2, and MIDItouch on iPad mini 2, all connected with cable.



Wow,thanks for sharing.I've not been able to find a OSC capable app,only midi.This is great.

(I'm referring to midimux btw)


----------



## holywilly (Nov 22, 2015)

dgburns said:


> Wow,thanks for sharing.I've not been able to find a OSC capable app,only midi.This is great.
> 
> (I'm referring to midimux btw)


No problem! MIDImux is able to have multiple virtual midi port, perfect for Lemur.


----------



## dgburns (Nov 22, 2015)

holywilly said:


> No problem! MIDImux is able to have multiple virtual midi port, perfect for Lemur.



so......got midimux workng,but it will only work with ONE ipad to Mac because lemur osc out is internally set to port 8000 and can't be changed.This really needs to be fixed,super freakin bummer.

so close and yet so far. (would want to connect three ipads this way and get rid of midiport dongles and the rest,btw the midi side of things works ok,it's just the osc side that is not)


----------



## jononotbono (Nov 22, 2015)

Yep, using LoopMidi with iPad Air2 and running Lemur with an amazing Cubase template from Arts Unmuted called qb 2.5. It's brilliant! I tried using the iPad for controlling CC data but couldn't get on with it so have bought a Fadermaster Pro and the two together works like a charm!


----------



## dgburns (Nov 22, 2015)

got no problem using lemurs for midi cc,just want to connect three ipads and get a usb connection for all three using midimux and osc messages .Anyone got this to work?


----------



## dgburns (Nov 22, 2015)

maybe found the answer,this MIGHT be usefull to someone else.It creates loopback addresses for localhost higher then the single one currently available in osx-localhost or 127.0.0.1 .below is a bash script.will try tomorrow and see if I can get it to work.sorry if a bit off topic for some.this might allow multiple ipads with midimux....

#!/bin/bash
for ((i=2;i<256;i++))
do
sudo ifconfig lo0 alias 127.0.0.$i up
done


----------



## kitekrazy (Nov 22, 2015)

The "cuteness" has worn off for me. I have synths, ways to use it as an extra monitor, control apps, even hardware for playing guitar and recording audio. I now use it as a reader for CM, FM, Kindle along with watching videos from Groove3 and MPV.


----------



## holywilly (Nov 22, 2015)

Just a quick off topic question, can someone please suggest an USB hub that can do both data and charging for multiple iPad's?

My hub can only do data and my iPad's are all out of juice after few hours of working. 

Thanks!


----------

